# too much water coming into sump well



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

there is alot to research on this, try to see if they built in a wetland area. My brother in law has crack repair business, he always comments to me the number of new, expensive houses that have sump pumps constantly running. You can start by looking out side to see what kind of water you have after a storm, if your pit is below your basement floor, you are most likely getting ground water, which you can't really stop.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

The purpose of a trench around the basement (aka French drain aka weeping tile system) is to collect water and bring it to a sump pump pit or dry well before it can seep up through the basement floor. Not to take water from the pit and let it soak into the ground elsewhere. With the water volume you are talking about, even a dry well may need the help of a sump pump inside. Better is having the trench system have a gravity flow pipe outlet that reaches the surface although this of course only works with certain terrain slopings.

When the pump is working hard, go outside and check for extra soggy spots where perhaps a gutter downspout is discharging water too close to the foundation. That needs fixing. Some lawn areas may need regrading (preceded by Rototilling and followed by reseeding) so as not to let a thin but continuous film of rain water flow towards your house and so as not to allow ponds to form. Also your sump pump should not discharge outside where the water flows back towards your house.

I trust that your pump is fulfilling its one and only purpose, getting rid of the water faster than the water is coming in.


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

Allan, good point about the discharge hose, I had kicked mine out of the way of the lawnmower one time, forgot, next good storm, the hose was emptying right into where I was trying to empty from.


----------

